# Dried Bean Marathon Has Begun



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Am not quite finished processing 14 lbs of dried chick peas, so I'm not sure yet how much I'll end up with, but hope to post a pic when finished. At first, I thought I would push through and get the last load in after the current one finished at 11:30 pm, but luckily was chatting with Dtr #1 on the phone while trying to make the decision.

I have had a couple of canning "issues" that occurred during canning while exhausted. She reminded me of this when she said: "Remember the three things that you never wanted to do while tired? Canning, canning and canning!" 

I love her. She's so smart!


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Better to wait till morning than to fall asleep with the canner going!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Finished with chickpeas! Ended up with 19 qts, 27 pts, plenty of hummus and Morrocan Pumpkin soup in my future 

Next up: Black Bean Soup, a case of which will be delivered to my dear friend's husband that keeps giving me canning jars that he nabs at auction.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Way to go, Marilyn!!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Texas, I love winter canning with it's added heat and moisture to the house. Got 14 qts of Black Bean Soup put up today, tomorrow we are running errands, then it will be plain black beans to can on Friday.


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

Lovely! Warms the heart!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

I like the color, taste and texture contrasts with black beans and rice. Enjoy.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

Marilyn said:


> Finished with chickpeas! Ended up with 19 qts, 27 pts, plenty of hummus and Morrocan Pumpkin soup in my future


you said that this was 14 pounds of chick peas? that's a lot of cans of food!
I am trying to decide whether or not to can dried beans. I would have to buy the beans and can them and I am trying to work out if it is cost effective.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh *Werforpsu*, I think you will find it well worth it. There's only about a third of a pt of dry beans in a pt full of canned beans! If you purchase your beans in bulk, it gets VERY cheap - and there's all that heat and moisture gained at a time of year when we can use all we can get 

I started canning beans after I received a very tasty recipe for crockpot baked beans. There were five different types of beans in it, and it was getting pretty pricey to purchase all of those each time I wanted to make it. Since then, I learned that I can make our own chili beans, refried beans, black bean soup, etc. in addition to just regular canned beans of all types. I guess it's really all about a little more independence.

14 lbs of dried beans *is* a lot of food! I was blessed with these by my DIL, I think it was one of those cases where a food pantry couldn't give them away. If you read many of Melissa's posts in Frugal Living, you'll see where she is able to take advantage of items left over in their food pantry. I'm fortunate in that I don't need to visit a pantry; but like Melissa, I'm sure not above taking anything that is leftover rather than having it go to waste.
*Bret*, what type of seasoning do you use with black beans and rice? Ancestors were from MN, this is as far south as I've ever lived - never been exposed to beans and rice, so I'm curious.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

thanks for the info. 
The cheapest I have found in bulk is around $2 per pound. (about $1 per pound for the beans and about $1 per pound for shipping.)
I had previously read that it takes about 1/3 pound for every pint...that seemed like a lot because that means 3 pints is the cost of the beans plus the 14 cents each per canning lid, and it just didn't make a lot of sense. that's about $.80 for a pint which, I would think, is equivalent in size to a can and the cost is about the same if you find canned beans for a good price.
If the beans stretch further then that, it would really help with my cost savings goal.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

this might sound silly but...
do you ever put a variety of beans in a jar? I would love a half red kidney bean, half white kidney bean mix for chili. then I could use quart jars and save a little money on lids


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Plain sticky rice. I would be happy with diced onions, garlic, salt, pepper. A tablespoon of fat. A strip of bacon would be a bonus. Simple is the rice and bean.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

*Werforpsu: *I just checked and 1/3 pt jar of black turtle beans weighs right about 3.5 oz., and I suspect that other types of beans would be very similar. 

Of course, you can mix beans in each jar. You can even add your chili seasonings at the time of canning if you want to. I think that drives the seasoning flavor into the beans when it goes through the high temperature of pressure canning.

If you wanted to go one step further, Stephn in SOKY shared his chili bean recipe with me a few years back. I believe I posted it in the online recipe book. It's a very good substitute for Brooks, and I always can that in qts.

*Bret: *thanks for the suggestions. I can see some beans and rice in my future on one of these meatless Fridays.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

*Werforpsu: *do you have any bulk food stores in your area? Often times, they will special order beans/grain in 50 lb sacks for you. If their prices are reasonable, you will have saved the shipping costs.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

thanks for the ideas. 
I live in the middle of nowhere so other then the amish market half an hr away (which is where I buy spices and some specialty items) there isn't a "bulk food store" I think they sell beans there in individual 1 pound bags (that they bag themselves) I would have to ask if I could order a whole bag of something and get a reduced price for it. 
I have a sams club 1 hr away and I use it for most grocery shopping since I always need a stockpile, but they don't have dry beans there..something which surprised me.
I saw on the walmart website, you can buy pinto beans for $1 per pound(8# for $8) and use their free shipping. I usually use kidney beans in life not pinto, but I would think they are fairly interchangeable in chili, soup etc.


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Marilyn said:


> Finished with chickpeas!


I am going to sound really stupid here, but you taught me something. I had no idea those were chickpeas. I had seen the word chickpeas on the site and always wondered what everyone was talking about. We always call them garbanzo beans around here. I thought everyone was talking about some form of a green pea. :idea: I am so glad you posted the picture. I guess I am not too smart! LOL


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I get about 9 pints from 2 lbs. of dried beans, so Marilyn, you are spot on.

1 lb = approx 2 1/2 cups dried = approx 7 1/2 cups rehydrated.

I get my dried navy beans from my local grainery for $ .60/ lb. I grow Wonder beans, cranberry, purple hull, green peas, black eyes, Dixie butter peas, and any other that I can get.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

suitcase_sally said:


> I get about 9 pints from 2 lbs. of dried beans, so Marilyn, you are spot on.
> 
> 1 lb = approx 2 1/2 cups dried = approx 7 1/2 cups rehydrated.
> 
> I get my dried navy beans from my local grainery for $ .60/ lb. I grow Wonder beans, cranberry, purple hull, green peas, black eyes, Dixie butter peas, and any other that I can get.


I have never even thought about growing beans other then green beans:idea:

I am still a bit of a newbie when it comes to gardening and canning. I taught myself how to can after we bought our first home and 20 acres almost 9 years ago. The garden was something we instantly did but it was small at first and twice, I was in my third trimester of pregnancy in August and September. Every year we get a bit more and a bit bigger. now my kids are finally a little older, 5 and 7, and last year was a huge change. it was my first year with a pressure canner and it really was a game changer. I canned over 300 jars. This year, I hope to do even more and the pressure canner is a big part of that.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I'm a lazy gardener, so I plant the beans and in the fall I pick the beans. Done! I grow them on cattle fences.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Do you cook the beans before canning, or does the canning process do the cooking for you? If you don't cook first, does filling the jar with water make enough water to rehydrate the dry beans?
And do you use plain water, or broth?
We have friends with a fruit orchard and a truck farm, and my daughter has picked their dried beans at the end of the season, gleaning the leftovers that weren't picked by the u-pick folks. They were excellent, although we just kept them dry and cooked as we wanted them.
Kit


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

*mekasmom*: It wasn't that long ago that I realized that chickpeas and garbanzo beans were one and the same. Yet, this year I noticed that bags marked garbanzo beans (with chickpeas in small print), had larger beans than those labeled chickpeas. Now I'm wondering if maybe the term chickpeas has always referred to the smaller beans...

*suitcase sally*: Great idea to grow them on cattle panels, I let the ones I grew age and dry out in the bush - very dusty. I'm betting that you bypass a lot of that dust by growing on the fencing, not to mention a more efficient use of garden space.

*KIT.S: *I have tried a few different methods, and the best for me has been to put cleaned beans into the jar to measure one third. Fill with very hot water and let stand overnight (I cover them with a clean towel). In the morning, pour off the water and fill the jar to within 1" with boiling water, add salt and pressure can. Since the canned beans can be used in many different ways, I use water instead of broth for canning.


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Marilyn, would you mind posting that chili bean recipe? I tried to search for it, but came up empty-handed. Or, if you are able to post a link to the recipe, that would be great too. Thanks!

Dried beans is one of our most-used items around here. I do lots and lots of them...even canned some of my home-grown black beans for the first time last year (which I don't think I'll do again because I don't want to hog up that much garden space for such a long time).


----------



## Backyardcreek (Aug 24, 2014)

First, I've also been canning the past three days. Fortunately a local grocery store had dried northern beans, pinto beans and lima beans on sale. I bought a lot then also asked for a rain check. In east TN 1 lb dried beans have been priced from $1.29 on up so when the price drops below $1, I buy.

I also would like the chili beans recipe, please.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I posted Stephen in SOKY's original recipe in the online recipe book, under Jams, Jellies, etc. for canning. His original recipe was for 9 pts. I have altered it a bit because I make up 14 qts at a time. Here is my last rendition 

CHILI BEANS - 14 QTS

4 cups onion, chopped
1 1/2 cup chili powder
7 Tbl salt
2 tsp black pepper
4 dried red cayenne peppers, crushed *
2 qts canned tomatoes
4 qt jars dried beans, filled to the rim **
7 qts water

* If I don't have dried cayennes on hand, I use about a Tbl of crushed red pepper flakes for each pepper.
**Stephen uses dried kidney beans. I normally use dried small red beans, or occasionally pinto beans.

Pick over and wash beans thoroughly. Soak overnight in cold water. Discard soaking water. Combine all ingredients and boil 5 minutes. Pack beans into hot qt jars leaving 3-4 inches head space. Fill with liquid to 1" headspace.

Process at 10 lbs pressure for 90 mins


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

*mammabooh: *did you happen to see suitcase sally's post about growing bean? She raises the beans she intends to dry on cattlepanels in the garden. It would save a lot of garden space (and I'm thinking, keep some of the dust off of them, too).


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Marilyn said:


> *mammabooh: *did you happen to see suitcase sally's post about growing bean? She raises the beans she intends to dry on cattlepanels in the garden. It would save a lot of garden space (and I'm thinking, keep some of the dust off of them, too).


We grow ours on cattle panels and plant low growing crops in front of them. Stuff like onions, celery and such.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Another 7 qts of Black Bean Soup on the books 

A neighbor that loves pinto beans brought me about 4 lbs of them to can for her, but only brought 6 jars, so I processed 6 pts for her and filled the rest of the canner with 10 pts of black beans.

In exchange for canning for her, she gave me a lb of black beans, about 5 lbs of small red beans, and two lbs of lt red kidney beans. I'll get started on those next week, right now I'm enjoying a kitchen free of canning clutter for a couple of days.

I really like the small red beans for the chili bean recipe, so that's where they will end up. Anyone have any favorite recipes for light red kidney beans?


----------



## mammabooh (Sep 1, 2004)

Do you usually eat the chili beans as is, or do you add ground meat?


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh yes, I add ground meat, tomatoes, onions, green bell pepper, etc. I treat my quart(s) just like I would can(s) of Brooks Chili Beans.

I probably didn't make myself very clear. What I can is chili-flavored beans (like Brooks). I don't actually can chili, although we certainly could. Once the beans are canned though, it really doesn't take long to pull a big pot of chili together. 

Think my favorite part about having those chili beans canned up is that I can make chili whenever the spirit moves me. I'm not a great meal planner, as I fall asleep at night, I think of what I can fix with what's on hand for tomorrow instead


----------



## Jan in CO (May 10, 2002)

Marilyn, is the Moroccon pumpkin soup recipe on line here somewhere? Sounds interesting! Thanks


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

I don't ever remember posting it, so here goes:


MOROCCAN PUMPKIN SOUP

1 cup dry chickpeas (or 2 cups canned)
8 cups broth
4 cups cooked, mashed pumpkin
2-4 Tbs honey
1/8 tsp ground allspice
2 tsp ground cinnamon (or one stick)
2 tsp salt
2 leeks, white and light green parts only, chopped
3 Tbls olive oil
ground pepper, to taste

If using dried chickpeas: rinse, soak overnight in enough water to cover and cook 1 1/4 hours over medium-low heat, or until soft.

Combine chickpeas with broth, pumpkin, honey and spices in a large saucepan and place over med-high heat until mixture comes to a boil. Reduce to low and simmer for 15 mins (discard cinnamon stick if using). Adjust seasonings as needed.

While soup is cooking, place oil in another large pan over med-low heat. Add leeks and saute until soft and translucent, 5-10 mins. (Can substitute 1 1/2 cups chopped onion.)

Combine soup with leeks and serve.


This recipe is from the free magazine given out at the chemical-free grocery. This article only has the initials: E T, I think it might have been Energy Times, but I'm not sure. The recipe article gives further credit to www.pumpkinnook.com


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

*Werforpsu*: As I was typing the recipe above, I found myself thinking about our earlier discussion and saw a couple more advantages to canning beans.

First, One doesn't have to remember the presoak step the night before use. With canned chickpeas, the soup recipe is ready to eat in very little time.
Secondly, another monetary savings would be in cooking fuel. With a full canner, I can have 16-18 pts of beans cooked and ready to use in just 15 minutes more than it would take to cook the equivalent of 1 pint!

And lastly, a purely environmental advantage: When I used to make a double batch of Crockpot Spicy Beans, I had 10 tin cans and labels to add to recycle/trash. With reuseable lids, *there isn't a single bit of waste* with those same 10 pints of beans!


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Last batch of Black Bean Soup in the canner now, just enjoyed listening to 17 pts of pintos plink to seal. Love that music.


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

I have never really used dried beans. I'm a fairly good cook and I made baked beans for my father-in-law once with dried beans... That's about it. I didn't grow up eating a lot of beans, and they were always Store canned beans. My husband doesn't eat many beans. I use beans in a few different soups and chili, that's about it. 
Cost plays a big role in my canning adventures. Until I had access to apples that I didn't have to buy, I didn't make homemade applesauce because it was more expensive than store-bought. With all the information I've received in this thread about the quantity of beans per jar, and that I found beans locally for $1.59 a pound, I feel that I might be able to can some beans without breaking the budget.


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Would love to hear what you think after you give it a shot.

We consume a lot more beans now that I can them. I had no idea that homemade hummus was so delicious, and inexpensive until I saw MTM's recipe. Now, it's a standard in our house - even use it as a condiment


----------



## Werforpsu (Aug 8, 2013)

My husband has a very narrow group of foods that he eats. Friends of mine are horrified! No sauces, dressings, or condiments except BBQ sauce and yellow mustard. No casseroles, tomatoes, onions or baked beans. Cheese only on pizza...no Mac and cheese, no lasagna, no cream or cheese based soups. Lol!!
For dinner, we eat: broth based soups or meat, potatoes, fruit, and veggies... Very straight forward, time consuming for me and on the more expensive side. 
He will grudgingly eat some rice and I have been wondering about making black beans and rice. If that is something he likes/will eat, it will make canning beans more worth it...of course it would have to be a side dish cause there is no meat


----------



## Marilyn (Aug 2, 2006)

Yesterday's contribution to the cause:
17 additional pts of pintos (13 of which go to the neighbor in trade).
14 qts of chili beans using Stephen in SOKY's recipe. Thanks, Stephen!


----------

